# Diseño de un montaje de fotodiodo y diodo por emision infrarroja



## electronico87 (May 16, 2009)

Hola electronicos! necesito ayuda para una parte de mi proyecto final de curso!

Os he dejado el diseño del circuito para que me podais ayudar con mayor facilidad.

Este diseño esta compuesto por un fotodiodo y diodo por emision infrarroja.. con un operacional 741. Su funcionamiento es el siguiente: Al interrumpir la emision de fotodiodo y diodo TENDRIA que encenderse el "led" , pero a la salida del operacional 741 no obtenemos nada.

*PROBLEMA:* Solo funciona cuando cojo el tester... y me pongo a medir el voltaje que hay en la patilla de entrada del operacional 741 y acto seguido al interrumpir la emision infrarroja el diodo led FUNCIONAAA.

*NO LO ENTIENDO..NECESITO AYUDA DE FORMA URGENTEEE. MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## §olace (May 16, 2009)

Hola, yo ya pase por eso y tengo un circuito que te puede servir pero por ahora necesito saber cuanta tension de alimentacion hay en el 741
por otraparte el fotodiodo esta mal conectado al 741 porque la paqueña corriente que lemanda al 741 debe amplificarla y no estas logrando una amplificación y por eso no obtienes nada a la salida.
para ello tienes que usar el 741 como inversor.
por otro lado esas compuertas logicas no te sirven yo tambien lo intente cunado estaba haciendo un proyecto similar para el encendido de la luz de mi cuarto.
pero no te preocupes te voy a mandar el circuito esquematico para te funcione como debe ser.

saludos!


----------



## electronico87 (May 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias por esa rapidez en contestar !

pues esa información que me has dado vale oro jeje. 
El operacional 741 esta alimentado a 5 v, y en la patilla 3 llega mas o menos 3 voltios y en la otra pues 0v o 5 v dependiendo si los diodos se comunican o no.

Si me mandaras el circuito..me harias un gran favor.. asi podria mirarlo.. i localizar el fallo. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS otra vez jeje


----------



## §olace (May 17, 2009)

hola ahora si aquí está quiero que sepas que el circuito me funcionó para un proyecto de domótica de mi cuarto si lo montas así como esta sin cambiarle ningún componente, estoy seguro que te funcionará.

ahora soy yo el que necesito ayuda para hacer una matris de leds con un microcontrolador pic si conoces algo acerca del tema porfa ayudeme.
ok saludos.


----------



## Victronica (May 17, 2009)

Compañero

El problema que tiene que no tiene una señal aceptable para la entrada del operacional. Debe utilizar un circuito amplificador de voltaje y de corriente en el fotodiodo receptor. 

Aqui le paso el circuito de amplificación, la salida va al operacional pero es mejor que utilice operacionles con entrada FET (lf 353) y no con entrada BJT (lm741). Ojo con la polarizacion del  segundo transistor por que es PNP. A la salida puede utilizar los operacionales como comparadores y a la salida de estos va el LED y se evita la utilizacion de compuertas. 

Espero que le funcione.

Saludos!


----------



## electronico87 (May 17, 2009)

Solace ==> ante todo, no se como ayudarte en tus dudas ya que no lo he realizado por ahora. Probare tu circuito tal y como me lo as dejado ! ya te comentare si me ha funcionado o no.
Saludos solace y gracias.

Victronica==>si de verdad que solo falta amplificar la señal del fotodiodo receptor, es mas sencillo añadir la amplificación que no montar un circuito completamente entero. Cuando lo monte te dire el resultado. GRACIAS victronica.


----------



## §olace (May 17, 2009)

ok amigo gracias por simplificarme el circuito voy a probarlo así de todas formas es un prototipo y lo estoy probando, nuevamente gracias esto es de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Victronica (May 17, 2009)

pruebelo con toda confianza. lo he utilizado y funciona perfectamenete!

saludos!


----------



## electronico87 (May 18, 2009)

ola VICTRONICA. He montado el diseño adjunto que me has mandando. no me funciona.
He comprobado el voltaje que me sale del fotodiodo receptor y me sale 5 voltios tanto si corto la emision de los fotodiodos o no. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Victronica (May 19, 2009)

Compruebe la polaridad de los fotodiodos, no me acuerdo si la polaridad esta bien como lo tengo en el circuito, igual uste tambien debe revisar esas polarides en su montaje, si estan al revez los fotodiodos no funciona el circuito, tambien revise la conexión del segundo transistor, mire que el emisor = Vcc , colector = resistencia a tierra y la salida es por el colector. esa configuracion es por que es PNP y no NPN como el 2222.

MONTARÉ el circuito y lo probaré bien, le contaré los resultados despues.

Saludos!


----------



## electronico87 (May 19, 2009)

Ya me FUNCIONA ! muchisimas gracias a los dos ! da gusto encontrar a gente asi por aquí. 
UN SALUDOOOOOOO


----------



## electrodan (May 19, 2009)

Alguien podría publicar el circuito en formato JPG? Muchas gracias. El problema es que por alguna razón no puedo abrir el documento.


----------



## Victronica (May 19, 2009)

Vale, me alegra que le funciona

El circuito no lo puedo subir en jpg por que pesa mucho y esta plataforma no me deja. Si algo dejeme el correo y lo mando en jpg.

Hasta  la proxima!


----------



## §olace (May 22, 2009)

hey  electronico 87 cualñ de los 2 te funciono? el mio funciona perfectamente pues es un proyecta para micuarto, como es un prototipo ahora tengo que simplificarlo por eso voy a probar el circuito de victronica
un saludo a todos porfa responde a la pregunta


----------



## electronico87 (May 23, 2009)

probe el circuito de victronica que solo era amplificar la señal del fotodiodo receptor. Tambien tube que poner una R de 1 Mega para que me funcionara. muchas graciasssssss


----------



## pepe55 (May 6, 2010)

hola
estoy haciendo un proyecto para una asignatura que consiste en un cronometro hecho con un PIC y un circuito con un diodo y un fotodiodo. Lo que quiero que haga es que cada vez que deje de dar luz el diodo al fotodiodo me recoja el PIC el valor que tiene el cronometro. 
El problema que tengo es que no consigo diseñar un circuito que me de una señal de 5V para que entre en el PIC cuando le da la luz bien el diodo al fotodiodo  y una señal de 0V cuando no le de luz o viceversa. 
Ya lo e intentado todo y estoy un poco desesperado asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria
gracias por adelantado


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

Podrias intentar conformar el pulso con un 7404 (o 7414 je no recuerdo bien) , busca temas de como conformar un pulso....

se puede hacer de una manera mas facil creo con un lm2907
espero que haya entendido bien tu duda....
saludos


----------



## G4BR1 (Abr 28, 2011)

Q receptor infrarrojo puedo usar?


----------

